# LGD's In case you haven't read my journal.



## goats&moregoats (Nov 26, 2014)

Yukon and Tahoe arrived Friday morning. These two are incredible!!  They know all commands necessary for a great LGD and walk very well on the leash. Doing wonderful. All up to date on shots now, Yukon is on two antibiotics for an ear infection.

Spent Friday - Monday in a separate pen within the goat pen ( hot wired ). Except when we were in the goat pen. Then they were in with us on leash until Monday when they were in there off leash with us all day. Tuesday, again with us all day off leash. I got the goat pasture hot wired with daughter's help. Tuesday late afternoon dogs were in pen with out us. I kept checking on them all. Tuesday night, because all things were proceeding awesomely, we left the dogs in with the goats over night.   All went great, dogs did their job, goats kept to themselves in one barn, dogs slept in the other.

Goats are still not liking the dogs being there, but it's only been a few days. I have one the "queen" disbudded, that has rammed both dogs once. They just look at her and then totally ignore her. I believe she doesn't know what to make of that whole situation. Though I did capture one picture of Yukon in pasture with goats at the feeder.(1st & 2nd pic) Yukon & Tahoe in barn first night.(3rd & 4th pic) Then Saturday.  (5th & 6th pic) Tuesday, Tahoe doesn't care for the sound of my camera shutter. Last picture was today after their outside pasture time which they get everyday.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2014)

What a great pair of dogs!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome news


----------

